# Police Operations Coordinator-Northeastern U.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Operations Coordinator*
Institution:
*Northeastern University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/19/2016

Type:
Full Time

*Northeastern University

Police Operations Coordinator*

*Requisition Number:* STFR002956

*Division/College:* Public Safety

*Location:* Boston Main Campus

*Full-time/Part-time:* Full Time

*Responsibilities:*
Under general supervision, the Police Operations Coordinator will be assigned to the Communications Center of the Northeastern University Police Department. Job responsibilities include: leadership in the Communications Center; shift scheduling, payroll, and administrative responsibility; receiving, transmitting and disseminating information both routine and emergency in nature received from calls and requests for service to police units in the field; utilizing various telecommunications equipment including but not limited to Computer Aided Dispatch (CAD), Motorola Radio System; receiving and responding to requests from police units for information needed in the performance of their duties; querying various law enforcement databases (e.g. vehicle registrations and warrants); and other related duties. Coordinator will undergo advanced training on the administrative operations of the Communications Center.

*Qualifications:*

Applicants must have a minimum of three (3) years of full-time, or equivalent part-time, paid experience. All applicants must possess excellent verbal and written communication skills; the ability to read, write and communicate clearly in English; a professional phone manner; the ability to type 50 words per minute; the ability to apply police protocol, utilize sound judgment skills and maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations; the ability to multitask; the ability to sit for extended periods of time; and proven knowledge of the Northeastern University campuses and the surrounding streets/communities in which they are located. Applicants must have the ability to exercise good judgment and to focus on the details required by the job. Experience with MS Windows is required. All applicants will be subject to hearing and vision testing. Candidate must be certified as an APCO Telecommunicator and through the Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) within six months of hire and maintenance of certifications are required. Prior experience with CJIS and Northeastern University public safety systems is preferred. The Police Operations Coordinator is required to become certified APCO Communications Center Supervisors.

*Additional Information:*
This position requires a criminal background check.

To be considered for this position please visit our web site and apply on line at the following link: [email protected]

_Northeastern University is an Equal Opportunity, Affirmative Action Educational Institution and Employer, Title IX University. Northeastern University particularly welcomes applications from minorities, women and persons with disabilities. Northeastern University is an E-Verify Employer._

jeid-773891d022ccb442bba7fa83ad9e4c27










*Application Information*
Contact:
Northeastern University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/814219


----------



## control (Jan 6, 2015)

It's a pet peeve of mine with listings like this that don't list a salary range. There's nothing on their website, and calling HR all I got was a run around. Just be up front about it, your trying to sell yourself to a specific field of candidates and making it hard to find something simple like this is a turn off.


----------

